# Which HK model for beginner...P30 or USP (9mm)?



## goldenXD

Hi,

I am about ready to purchase my first semi auto. I already own two SW revolvers.

This pistol is solely for fun range use, and I am trying to decide between the P30 or UPS, in 9mm. Which model would be best for
range use, and the most safest also? I am a lefty shooter also.

Thanks


----------



## jakeleinen1

You can't go wrong with either...

The P30 is the more up to date model from Heckler and Koch... Ergonomics are better
However, the USP is a classic design. I own a USP-C. I got the USP for the classic design.
Youll find a USP online for cheaper than a P30 as well.

Both are equal in reliability (super duper reliability) and have more likeness then differences

If I had to do it all over again, I might have gone with the P30 (was unaware the model existed at the time) but if you cant decide there are a handful of other pistols you could look at too. A Sig Sauer P226, Glocks, etc.  But HK is an amazing brand. Hope this helps


----------



## swampcrawler

i shoot the HK45, which is very similar to the p30 but chambered in 45acp. as Jake said, they are both fantastic weapons. the reason i fell in love with the HK45 was the ergonomics. it fits the hand perfectly, and i find the p30 to do the same.

basicly, both are awsome pistols, and realy all i can suggest is that you go to a gun shop and handle bot of them to see what weapon fits your hand better.


----------



## Blkhawk73

Relatively the same basic design so just choose whichever fits YOU best, which fits YOUR hand best and feels best to YOU.


----------

